# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Zoontje, 4 mnd heeft breukje in middenrif

## Yvonne B.

Mijn zoontje van 4 maanden heeft een breukje in het middenrif, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of tips ?

----------

